# Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG



## Mizou (13 Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich hab mal eine frage bezüglich der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG .
ich bin Student und wurde von meinem Professor beauftragt, für die Prüfstände der Uni die nötigen Dokumente die erfordelich sind, um die Maschinen nach der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG zu erstellen. Ich hab schon einiges fertig gemacht, hab ein Problem, die Richlinie fordert eine Risikobeurteilung, laut einigen Büchern muss man die während der Konstruktion durchführen, aber die Prüfstände sind schon fertig. Hat jmd vielleicht ein Tipp wie ich da vorgehen soll.

Danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2009)

das ist ja die völlig falsche Vorgehensweise, das kann nicht funktionieren
was ist wenn deine Recherche einen Sicherheitmangel offen legt.
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du mit den Hammer auf die Prüfstände hauen
und wieder von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Mizou (13 Dezember 2009)

Naja das wäre glaube ich bei einem Prüfstand der um die 50000€ kostet die falsche Lösung. Eigentlich ist der Prüfstand nicht wirklich gefährlich, der wird in einem gesicherten Raum betrieben, es geht hier nur darum das wir den weiter betreiben dürfen. Dafür müssen wir die Maschinenrichtlinie umsetzen um die  CE-Kennzeichnung zu bekommen. Wäre es möglich die Risikobeurteilung nach Fertigstellung zu machen oder darf ich das rechtlich gesehen nicht tun?


----------



## Klopfer (13 Dezember 2009)

Statt des Hammers darfst Du sicher auch geeignetes Werkzeug nehmen, um die Teile nachher wieder zusammensetzen zu können *ROFL*

Aber Schmerz beiseite.

Die Erstellung der RB an der fertigen Maschine ist leider eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Hauptproblem dabei ist eben, dass die favorisierte Lösung der "inherent sicheren Konstruktion" bei dieser Vorgehensweise fast immer ausfällt.

Außerdem ist genau diese Lösung im nachhinein sehr schwer zu erkennen, weil sie so vermeintlich offensichtlich ist.

RB an einer fertigen Anlage ist eigentlich ein zweigeteilter Prozess. 

1. Man stelle sich die Maschine ohne Sicherheitseinrichtungen vor und leite die vorandenen Sicherheitseinrichtungen dann in der RB her. Gleichzeitig werden dabei ggf. auch Unzulänglichkeiten der bestehenden Sicherheitseinrichtungen aufgedeckt.
2. Man findet Gefährdungen, die seitens der Konstruktion noch nicht abgedeckt wurden und findet auch hier geeignete Meaßnahmen, die dann im Weiteren umgesetzt werden.

Das mal so die Vrgehensweise im Groben.

Ist das illegal? Nunja, streng genommen schon, denn die MRL fordert das Erstellen einer RB aufgrund deren Ergebnis dann die Maschine gebaut wird. Das geht natürlich nur, indem man so früh als möglich damit beginnt, und diese dann im Weiteren fortschreibt.

Im konkreten Fall bedeutet das, dass eben zu spät angefangen wurde und daher die eleganteren konstruktiven Lösungen nicht mehr angewandt werden können. Wichtig ist aber vor allem aus rechtlicher Sicht, dass die RB abgeschlossen und die Maschine sicher ist, BEVOR Konformität erklärt wird.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## kpf (14 Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht hilft ja auch das:
MRL Artikel 1 (2) 
Vom Anwendungsbereich dieser Richtlinie sind ausgenommen:
h) 
Maschinen, die speziell für Forschungszwecke konstruiert und
gebaut wurden und zur vorübergehenden Verwendung in Laboratorien​bestimmt sind;

Zu beachten ist allerdings das "vorübergehend"! Dies wäre aber auch der Fall, wenn die Prüfstände öfters wesentlich umgebaut würden.

Wenn die Prüfstände schon "fertig" und in Betrieb (?) sind, frage ich mich auch, ob überhaupt die 2006/42/EG anwendbar ist. Der maßgebliche Zeitpunkt wäre hier derjenige des (fiktiven) "Inverkehrbringens".

Gruß

kpf


----------



## Klopfer (14 Dezember 2009)

Jaja, die Labormaschinen 

Die Definition unterscheidet sich aber schon von einem Prüfstand. Die Labormaschine ist eine, die ständig umgebaut und weiterentwickelt wird, und daher nur der Forschung dient. Unter Forschung ist in diesem Zusammenhang aber die Forschung an der konkreten Maschine zu verstehen!!!!!!! Die "Labormaschine" fällt im Grunde genommen aus der MRL weil  sie nicht in Verkehr gebracht wird, also nicht produktiv bzw. bestimmungsgemäß eingesetzt wird und schon gar nicht Dritten überlassen oder gehandelt wird. 

Eine Maschine, die in einem Labor betrieben wird um Dinge zu erforschen oder zu prüfen, wird aber gemäß ihrer bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung eingesetzt und ist somit keine "Labormaschine" im Sinne der MRL!


Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## kpf (14 Dezember 2009)

Och, unter einem Prüfstand kann man sich viel vorstellen...   

Besonders an einer Uni. Vielleicht wird ja nur eine Woche lang was geprüft und dann wieder 14 Tage lang umgebaut?

Und wenn die Maschine schon eingesetzt wird, ist sie auch schon in Verkehr gebracht und fällt damit unter die 98/37/EG.
Inverkehrbringen hat übrigens nichts mit dem Überlassen an Dritte oder Handeln zu tun - auch für Eigenbedarf hergestellte Maschinen sind mit der erstmaligen Benutzung "in Verkehr gebracht".

Gruß

kpf


----------



## Mizou (14 Dezember 2009)

Erstmal danke für eure Hilfe
Also die Maschinen bzw. Prüfstände werden laut einem Sicherheitsexperten  nicht als Labormaschinen eingesetzt, da die schon fertig gebaut sind und wahrscheinlich für die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht umgebaut werden. Einige davon werden für Praktika und Vorführungen benutzt, andere nur von Mitarbeiter. Meine Aufgabe besteht darin die notwendigen Dokument zu erstellen um die erforderlich CE-Kennzeichnung anzubringen. Die Maschinen sind nicht wirklich gefährlich, und werden meist in einem separaten Raum betrieben.


----------



## kpf (14 Dezember 2009)

Nochmal: sind die Maschinen schon fertig und in Betrieb?
Dann wäre die "alte" Maschinenrichtlinie 98/37/EG anzuwenden, nicht die 2006/42/EG.

Gruß

kpf


----------



## Mizou (14 Dezember 2009)

Ja die sind schon fertig und seit langem in Betrieb.


----------



## kpf (15 Dezember 2009)

Dann gilt wie gesagt die "alte" Maschinenrichtlinie 98/37/EG, nicht die neue 2006/42/EG. Natürlich hätten Gefahrenanalyse, Konformitätserklärung, CE-Kennzeichnung, ... dann schon lange gemacht sein müssen. Insofern kann ich mich nur dem obigen Beitrag von Helmut_von_der_Reparatur anschließen.
Die neue MRL allein ist jedenfalls kein Grund, dies jetzt nach den neuen Regeln nachholen zu müssen oder zu wollen.

Gruß

kpf


----------

